# only 6 eggs retrieved..need encouragement



## hmommy219

Ladies, I cried on the way home from my egg retrieval this morning because I was so hoping I'd have at least double digits to work with. Unfortunately I was told just 6 eggs were retrieved. I'm feeling pretty discouraged and would really appreciate any stories/experiences you could share about lower numbers resulting in success. 

:flower:

Thank you.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Ohhh sweetie, I totally understand - really. I just had my ER on Tuesday and I sobbed like I haven't sobbed in years when I came to and immediately asked how many - their answer was 4, and I was crushed. I cried so hard that they had to give me more sedative, my O2 sats got too low as I was hysterically crying. I feel your pain :hugs:

This process is so emotional, and so expensive, and so intense that all you want is the best odds, which you and I both know means more good eggs, and to hear that even after doing everything we were told we only got so few eggs is just awful. I'm sorry you had to share my experience. 

I don't have a success story to tell you, per say, as I'm only in the TWW, but I can tell you that it seems to me that quality is SO much more important than quantity. I had just 4 eggs, and have never been so upset in my life, but at least they were all mature. Then of those, I'm relieved that 3 of them fertilized perfectly. Then of those 3, all 3 were growing well enough for the 2 embryos that we wanted to transfer. I won't know until tomorrow if the 3rd is freezable, it didn't look likely, but as for this cycle I still ended up where I wanted to be - PUPO with 2. And like I said, you and I both know that the odds with more eggs are better and it gives room for more selectivity, and maybe even future FET's, but don't loose hope sweetie. Those might be the best 6 eggs you've ever made in your life :)

Keep me posted, I'd love to hear how your prize eggs are doing! :)


----------



## zanDark

Don't be discouraged! :hugs: Quality is waaay more important than quantity!! I had 7 good eggs retrieved out of which 5 fertilized and 4 made it to transfer :thumbup: My clinic was VERY happy with the number of eggs because double digits can often lead to complications such as OHSS and without necessarily having a good outcome! 

Best of luck to you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Blue12

Sort of a success story.

My first cycle I had 24 eggs retrieved (I was over the moon). Then crashed to the ground when I got the call that 3 fertilized and then sunk even lower when they weren't good quality. I ended up with severe ohss and had to freeze the 3. Then I had them transfered 3 months later and bfn. They suspect the ohss severly affected the quality of the eggs/embryos.

My second cycle they were very conservative with my stim doses. I ended up with 10 retrieved but only 6 mature but this time ALL 6 fertilized - the first sign of better quality for sure. I got my bfp and now have an almost 2 year old little girl. I really think its about quality and not quantity.

Sending you positive wishes.


----------



## Oculi83

hmommy, I agree with the other ladies! Quality over quantity! I've been told that fewer eggs usually means better quality eggs. So, don't be disheartened. :hugs:


----------



## hmommy219

Ladies, thank you so much for your sweet messages. I truly appreciate it.

Rocco, your words echoed everything I felt and I was so happy to hear that you had 2 transferred... I am praying for you!!! Please keep me posted.

Zan and blue, thank you for your success stories- that's just what I needed to hear.

Oculi, I am keeping "quality over quantity" as my mantra!! I am glued to my phone today waiting to hear from the lab how the 6 did. 

Thanks again. I love this site for this reason.


----------



## zanDark

I'll be stalking and hoping to hear good news!! I hope you get the call soon...it's so nerve wracking to wait! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TooExcited

I am also stalking to hear the news!!!

My friend had 8 eggs retreived, 6 mature, 4 fertilised. They ended up with 1 excellent embie & 2 which were so so. 2 were transferred (others weren't good enough to freeze) and they have a beautiful near 1 yr old. It only takes one egg xx


----------



## RoccoBoxr

You know, it's weird too that I just got the call that our 3rd one didn't mature enough to freeze, and I'm still really OK with everything mentally right now. Even if that one had been freezable, it would have only been one and I might have gone into a whole FET cycle only to have it not survive the thawing. Again, I think I got where I wanted to be for this cycle, and that's good enough for now.

VERY anxious to hear what news you get from the lab!


----------



## Goldfish

I'm in the TWW after having very poor response - only 2 eggs collected. Unfortunately 1 egg looked abnormal so I was left with 1 egg. Luckily it fertilised and I had a 2dt because they couldn't risk my 1 embryo for even another day! I've been talking myself "quality over quantity" every day because it's the only hope I have!! The dr at my clinic told me that there was a lady who only had 1 egg, it fertilised and she got her BFP! 

Hope you got good fertilisation rates from your 6 eggs!


----------



## hmommy219

Wow! Goldfish, that's amazing and I'm keeping you in my thoughts. Keep us posted please :) 

Well, my report came in and 4 fertilized and I felt happy about it. Of course they'll call again in the morning with another update but I was told to expect a 2 or 3 day transfer. Thank you all for your support. It lifts my spirits so much. Xo


----------



## Goldfish

4 out of 6 fertilised - that's fantastic!! In my clinic if they have 4 good quality embryos at day 3, they let them go to day 5! Hope your little embies grow well over the next few days!


----------



## RoccoBoxr

That's awesome hmommy! Yay! One hurdle cleared beautifully - smile and look forward to being PUPO soon! :)


----------



## DancinEmr

We had 5 retrieved and 4 fertilized. I was pretty devistated. Well, 2 made it to blast and I am pregnant with one healthy boy right now! I wish you all the best!


----------



## zanDark

4 fertilized is great! :hugs: don't worry about having a 3 day transfer! I worked myself up about not having blasts, but here I am halfway through my pregnancy with my IVF princess :cloud9:

take good good care of yourself after the transfer! :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Care76

That is great news! 

I also had only 5 eggs retrieved, 4 fertilized, and 3 made it to day three. Only one was a good quality eight cell with hardly any fragmentation. We now have a beautiful and healthy 7 month old baby boy! So it is true that it only takes 1!

Good luck to all of you waiting for your dreams to come true! :dust:


----------

